# Edict of Nantes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2005)

The Edict of Nantes, promulgated by King Henry IV of France on April 13, 1598, was the first major concession of religious liberty granted to the French Huguenots. 

More on the Edict here.


----------



## Scott (Apr 14, 2005)

Andrew: What are your thoughts on the Edict?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2005)

Scott, 

Well, I have mixed views actually. For the first time in French history Huguenots were given civil liberties and protections to worship God freely...albeit with restrictions like forcing Protestants to continue to pay tithes to the Catholic Church and a honor Catholic requirements for marriage, etc. 

It also served as the conceptual basis for the modern doctrine of religious liberty (pluralism). Though it just dealt with Catholic-Protestants (not Muslims or others), it did pave the way for Enlightenment views on pluralism. 

Essentially, too, it created a "state within a state." And of course "a house divided cannot stand." Richilieu knew this, which is why he made every effort to undermine the Edict and beseiged places like La Rochelle. Henry IV was certainly one for compromise ("Paris is worth a mass"). But such a compromise could not really work and was eventually undone officially in 1685. 

All that said, the Edict provided a respite for Huguenots and allowed them to worship God freely in certain places. They were thankful for that, and as such, it was an improvement over the previous situation. 

But the Edict of Nantes is not on par with the Scottish National Covenant for faithfulness to God's Word.


----------



## Scott (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, I have mixed feelings too. The situation was so bad that something had to be done and it did stabilize things somewhat and provide relief to the French Reformed. While there is allot more I want to learn about the Edict and the related period, it seems to me that the Edict and related events are associated with the problems you mention such as pluralism. To me that is one of the tragic consequences of the Reformation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2006)

The proclamation of the Edict of Nantes:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 11, 2006)

Good points and right on Andrew.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 11, 2006)

How do you pronounce Huguenots?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> How do you pronounce Huguenots?



Huguenots :bigsmile:


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



http://www.answers.com/topic/huguenot


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 12, 2006)

Yay! I was right.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2006)




----------

